# Any Factory EMT's out there?



## abriel68 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi, Are there any EMT-B's working at factories or plants as EMT's? whats your guys' working conditions, pay?


----------



## SeanEddy (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't personally work at one, but I do know some medics that work at the Borax plant in Boron, CA. They enjoy their job. They all say it's easy work, small work-load and decent pay. 

Hope that helps...


----------



## SFox3325 (Jul 21, 2011)

I've worked at two plastic manuf. facilities in the last 3 years.  The first one I was at, before being laid off, we were only able to provide band aids, and CPR if someone needed it.  The plant I just left, we were able to do everything that I can do know on my rescue rig, exept transport.  At the first plant, I was making $14.60 an hour.  At my last plant I was at $19.00 per hour.  Hope this helped, and stay safe


----------



## AJ Hidell (Jul 22, 2011)

I thought you meant EMTs who graduated from lame patch-factory schools, lol.  They dominate EMS.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Most of the factory/industrial positions for EMTs I've seen are security guard/EMT type stuff. Mostly sitting at a desk or guard box by day and shaking hands with door knobs at night type thing.


----------



## Underoath87 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sounds like a pretty slow gig. lol


----------



## AJ Hidell (Jul 22, 2011)

Underoath87 said:


> Sounds like a pretty slow gig. lol


You say that as if it were a bad thing!  :rofl:


----------



## ITBITB13 (Jul 23, 2011)

I tried doing some research on finding a factory job somewhere, but no luck. Any advice on that?


----------



## abriel68 (Jul 23, 2011)

just starteda fewdays ago and love it! pay is great so is the environment!


----------



## Devoted85 (Aug 2, 2011)

I work at a shipyard. I do medical, but double as safety inspector as well. Great pay at 19.50 an hour, but hate the job. Going through medic school now, and as soon as I'm done, I'm outta that place!


----------



## ol' poke (Aug 5, 2011)

I work in a large manufacturing facility.  We have what are termed "First Responders" who receive CPR and first aid training - but that is in addition to our standard job. I work in the IT department, but am a volunteer Firefighter & EMT at home.  Just kind of naturally fit as one of our "First Reponders".

Hey Boss!  Can I get a raise for holding two positions?


----------



## CheifBud (Aug 5, 2011)

I feel like I would lose my mind from boredom... that's pretty decent pay for (not to patronize) Band-aids and CPR though.  I might have to buy a gameboy and look for a plant position...


----------

